# Reese Dual Cam Sway Control Arm Failure



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

On Saturday on our way to vacation to Beth Page drove about 600 miles with no issues. The mountains were a bit challenging but we got through them safely. Averaged about 8 miles per gallon, not to bad considering the terrain. 

Pulled into our site at the campground, pretty level, got out noticed the grass needed mowed. Flagged down a maintenance guy, went to move the tt, and noticed the left side of the dc sway looked funny. After further inspection, I noticed the arm on the cam was sheared. That's 2" thick metal ! Anyway got a call into Reese to see what they can send me. I got time on my hands, luckily as we don't leave until Saturday. Any idea how this happened ? I run with 5 links, and 12oo lbs bars. Never had a problem until Saturday. Thoughts ?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

My first guess is to few links. in a sharp turn when the bars ride up out of the cam, they can hit the cam arm and break the arm. It may look like enough clearance with 5 links, but hook it up, turn sharp and take a look. You'll likely see the bar hitting the cam. When you turn the inside bar rotates inward and puts extreme pressure on the cam if it hits it. even worse if you turn as you go downhill. On my setup 2 unused links is the most I can have and still have enough clearance. Looks like you have the old style (pre 2010) setup like I have and it is the most critical for clearance.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

KTM, Thanks for the suggestion. Reese is overnighting me two new cam arms, since they do not make the model I have.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Glad to see that Reese is onboard to help you out. I'd love to know what caused that, as I've been having issues bending the snap up brackets. I don't know if you viewed my thread My link. On page 5, I have some pics of my setup turned hard both ways. With what KTMRacer is stating, maybe you can look at the pics to see if yours resembled or what differences your setup may show. I'm running 5 links, and I can make the sharp turns without problem, it's just sharp turns where the truck and trailer get too uneven that give me issues. I think I've narrowed it to operator error, but yours look to definitely be something with setup. I've also got the same thread over on D&T, with a lot of good input. I basically had to tear mine down about 3 times to get it right, and now I'll be doing it again to try lighter bars.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Stress failures do happen in just about everything. A few too tight turns and the bar rides up on the side of the cam can really add load to the cam. The newer cam assemblies have better clearances and if Reese is sending you a new set then you should be fine. I would not stress over it.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

srwsr said:


> Glad to see that Reese is onboard to help you out. I'd love to know what caused that, as I've been having issues bending the snap up brackets. I don't know if you viewed my thread My link. On page 5, I have some pics of my setup turned hard both ways. With what KTMRacer is stating, maybe you can look at the pics to see if yours resembled or what differences your setup may show. I'm running 5 links, and I can make the sharp turns without problem, it's just sharp turns where the truck and trailer get too uneven that give me issues. I think I've narrowed it to operator error, but yours look to definitely be something with setup. I've also got the same thread over on D&T, with a lot of good input. I basically had to tear mine down about 3 times to get it right, and now I'll be doing it again to try lighter bars.


bending snap up brackets is a common problem when you get to 1200lb bars or more. First thing to do is to bolt the snap up brackets on using the two square holes on the bottom of the bracket. don't rely on the bolt on the back of the bracket to do much. this usually fixes the problem with 1200lb bars. Best thing to do is to drill and tap the holes, not use self threading bolts. Next step if you have 1500lb + bars is to get the heavy duty snap up brackets. they have a large gussett welded to the edge of the bracket wraping all the way around it on both sides. That's what is standard on the 1700lb bar setup. the HD brackets also help with 1200lb bars if your bending them. Etrailer.com has them


----------

